# Obtaining drivers licence



## fadin (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi, i would like to know how long is the RTAs written exam is valid for as i would like to sit for it now as i am in australia. And take the driving road test in a coue of years so ia this ok or thw exam has an expiry date?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

No idea but if you give them a call they will be able to check it for you.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

fadin said:


> Hi, i would like to know how long is the RTAs written exam is valid for as i would like to sit for it now as i am in australia. And take the driving road test in a coue of years so ia this ok or thw exam has an expiry date?


From memory you pass the theory test (computer based multiple choice) and then you have 3 months to pass the practical driving test.

In any case your learners permit will expire in one year.....so you get to start again.

Good luck


----------

